# How to you skim for *tight* corners



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Lots of sanding


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

dont double coat the corner.
after your first coat sticking the paper on the wall let it sit to set and come back the next day.
take a 4-6inch knife and load the one side of the corner.
come back the next day scrap off any chunks and give it a light sand.
now load the other corner with mud.
come back the next day to sand it out all nice nice.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeap. I've had a habit of using hot mud on the seams merely for speed.

I've resorted back to JC for both the seams and corners, letting the JC shrink and pull the paper tight as it dries.


----------

